# Vista Connection with D-link Dir 615



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought a new D-link Dir 615 wireless router to setup a home network so that I can get multiple computers online. I have an XP laptop and a vista desktop. I am having a hard time connecting my vista to the router. I have spent quite some time debugging this, but getting nowhere. I am hoping to get some expert help from this forum.

Problem:
My vista PC can get online if it is connected directly to the cable modem. When it is connected to the router, it can't even get an IP from the router's DHCP server. With the same cable on the same LAN port, my XP PC can easily get an IP from router, and get online.

Things I have tried:
1) I turned off IPv6. no use. I tried two ways to turn off IPv6: a) de-select Ipv6 protocol under the properties of the LAN port. b) modified the register (regedit tool) to disable all IPv6 related features)
2) Earlier MS support forum thread suggested DHCP broadcast feature of vista may not work well non-microsoft DHCP server. I checked this Dlink router. It supports DHCP broadcast. But I still toggled register setting to disable DHCP broadcast per the thread. no use.
3) I got the latest driver for this Intel 82566DC GigE NIC from Intel website. no use.
4) I turned off both window firewall and Mcafee firewalls. no use. Then I uninstalled all Mcafee products with Mcafee uninstaller. no use.
5) I assigned static IP with the same subnet as the router. but can't ping router. ping request timed out.
6) Switching back to DHCP, the LAN port is using the default loopback 169.254 IP address. I used ipconfig /renew, but got an error reply "unable to contact your DHCP server. request had timed out". Interesting enough though, I monitored the router using my XP laptop while doing this renew. The router reported receiving DHCP request and granted an IP address to the Vista. When I checked the status of Vista LAN port, I only saw sent traffic, zero received. It seems the DHCP reply never got back to Vista. It can't be the ethernet cable or router's LAN port issue. XP PC works fine using the same cable on the same port.
7) finally out of desperation, I took the suggestion of Dell tech support and Dlink tech support, and went through the time consuming process of a repair re-installation of Window Vista. no use!
8) oh, I also tried vista safe mode with network support. same problem. This seems to suggest a hardware issue with Hardware NIC. but the Vista PC has no problem if it connects directly to the cable modem.
9) I may have tried a few other things. can't remember them anymore at this point.
10) oh, another thing that I tried, but it confused the heck out of me. I tried 4 different ethernet cables. They all worked fine with the XP PC. Yet, only two of them can establish physical link (green LED on the router and window LAN reports media connection), just can't get an IP. the other two cables can't even establish physical links!. Router LAN ports problem? XP has no trouble. Vista PC LAN port problem? it works perfectly with the cable modem.


I really hope some geeks on this forum know the answer because I am totally out of options. Output of ipconfig /all is attached for your review. I am not sure what those tunnel adapters mean.

```
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : STEVEHOME
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connecti
on
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-DA-D6-7F
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.36.17(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.36.17%13(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You seem to have covered most of the things I'd suggest. I'm almost to some sort of electrical compatibility issue or perhaps an electrical grounding fault for one of the units.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Grounding fault is less likely because the Vista PC works with the cable modem well. 
Compatibility issue is possible. But this is a relatively recent router, and multiple Dlink supports assured me it is compatible with vista.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have posted this in networking forum. Maybe this is a better forum to post my desperate cry for help.

I bought a new D-link Dir 615 wireless router to setup a home network so that I can get multiple computers online. I have an XP laptop and a vista desktop. I am having a hard time connecting my vista to the router. I have spent quite some time debugging this, but getting nowhere. I am hoping to get some expert help from this forum.

Problem:
My vista PC can get online if it is connected directly to the cable modem. When it is connected to the router, it can't even get an IP from the router's DHCP server. With the same cable on the same LAN port, my XP PC can easily get an IP from router, and get online.

Things I have tried:
1) I turned off IPv6. no use. I tried two ways to turn off IPv6: a) de-select Ipv6 protocol under the properties of the LAN port. b) modified the register (regedit tool) to disable all IPv6 related features)
2) Earlier MS support forum thread suggested DHCP broadcast feature of vista may not work well non-microsoft DHCP server. I checked this Dlink router. It supports DHCP broadcast. But I still toggled register setting to disable DHCP broadcast per the thread. no use.
3) I got the latest driver for this Intel 82566DC GigE NIC from Intel website. no use.
4) I turned off both window firewall and Mcafee firewalls. no use. Then I uninstalled all Mcafee products with Mcafee uninstaller. no use.
5) I assigned static IP with the same subnet as the router. but can't ping router. ping request timed out.
6) Switching back to DHCP, the LAN port is using the default loopback 169.254 IP address. I used ipconfig /renew, but got an error reply "unable to contact your DHCP server. request had timed out". Interesting enough though, I monitored the router using my XP laptop while doing this renew. The router reported receiving DHCP request and granted an IP address to the Vista. When I checked the status of Vista LAN port, I only saw sent traffic, zero received. It seems the DHCP reply never got back to Vista. It can't be the ethernet cable or router's LAN port issue. XP PC works fine using the same cable on the same port.
7) finally out of desperation, I took the suggestion of Dell tech support and Dlink tech support, and went through the time consuming process of a repair re-installation of Window Vista. no use!
8) oh, I also tried vista safe mode with network support. same problem. This seems to suggest a hardware issue with Hardware NIC. but the Vista PC has no problem if it connects directly to the cable modem.
9) I may have tried a few other things. can't remember them anymore at this point.
10) oh, another thing that I tried, but it confused the heck out of me. I tried 4 different ethernet cables. They all worked fine with the XP PC. Yet, only two of them can establish physical link (green LED on the router and window LAN reports media connection), just can't get an IP. the other two cables can't even establish physical links!. Router LAN ports problem? XP has no trouble. Vista PC LAN port problem? it works perfectly with the cable modem.


I really hope some geeks on this forum know the answer because I am totally out of options. Output of ipconfig /all is attached for your review. I am not sure what those tunnel adapters mean.

```
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : STEVEHOME
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-76-DA-D6-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.36.17(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.36.17%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, read your post in Vista forum at this stage I (there is no default gateway showing) would power cycle the lot (ie start again) Power down all systems then physically disconnect all cables from the modem and router. Leave your computers off until you finish this. Now power only to the router and hold the reset button (at rear usually need a paper clip or cd draw opener is what we use) for at least 17 bananas ... 1 banana, two bananas... Or 20+ seconds. Now remove the power from the router and start up the modem wait until the modem is fully active. Connect the modem to the router then all the Ethernet cables to the router, then make sure all cables are secure in the PC's network card slots. Now reboot the computers starting with Vista turn all firewalls OFF... BTW get rid of McAfee altogether NO AV is better then this, use NOD 32 if you want to purchase or AVG free. You do not need a firewall your DLink has one (you can run Vista's or XP's safely however leave them off for the moment).

Now start your router wait until it has fully acquired the adsl link.

Open IE and at the address bar type 192.168.0.1 to access the router use the wizard to create the connection you will need to reinput your user name and password so have these ready before you start.

Make sure you save and exit as instructed. Open internet in Vista and if OK try XP should work straight away.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you were in the right forum, it gets confusing when there are two running I have answered in the network forum.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Vista thread has been merged w/ this one in chronological order, so reply posts may appear unrelated.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, Jenae.

There was no default gateway showing in the output of my ipconfig /all because my vista PC could not establish a link with the router. So it couldn't get any IP information or gateway information.

I have tried resetting the router several times before. However, I never held the reset button for 20 seconds, and I did not reset in the order you specified. 
So I followed your steps exactly. The result was the same. My XP could talk to the router fine, my Vista could not. As I explained in first post, my vista machine could not even get an IP from the router's DHCP server. When I logged into the router with my XP, I could see the router received the ipconfig /renew request, and assigned an IP to my Vista. Yet somehow that reply never got back to the Vista PC. 
The vista PC works fine if it is connected directly to the cable modem.

I have Comcast cable modem, not adsl. I never had to enter user name or password. Any DHCP client, may it be a router or PC, connecting to the modem will get online.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well a post in the Vista forums has jogged my memory a firmware problem in some routers and the advanced setup of network adapters in Vista this will not hurt to try. Go to start search and type regedit.exe press enter. Navigate to the following key :-
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services|Tcpip\Parameters highlight and from file select export. Export to desktop call it wireless1.reg This is just a backup in case you get it wrong.

Now copy and paste all below in the code box into notepad. Then in notepad file "save as" call it wireless.reg and save to desktop, double click on the file to merge into registry.

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters]

"ArpRetryCount"=dword:00000000
```
If this is no use you can navigate to the key and remove the ArpRetryCount entry (delete) Note need to reboot to take effect see how you go.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

I do not have an entry for ArpRetryCount under ../tcpip/parameters.
But I added ArpRetryCount (0) as DWORD 32-bit value anyways. no effect.

Closer examination of router log and its LAN port statistic showed not only it received Vista's DHCP request, but also attempted sending the assigned IP address to the Vista several times. 

On the Vista LAN port, port status showed no incoming activity. What network layer packets does that status-activity information shows?

Furthermore, although both Vista LAN link LED and router LAN link LED show solid green, indicating physical link between them is established, Vista port only shows a link speed of 10Mbps. If the physical link handshake is done properly, the link speed should be 100Mbps.

I have a feeling the answer is really simple... yet... :upset:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,turn off everything other then the vista computer so it is now stand alone. Open devmgmt.msc and uninstall the Nic card. Reboot and allow windows to reinstall same. Now make all connections and see how you go.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

I tried it a few times. Unfortunately, it didn't work.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Before I did a repair re-installation of Vista, I followed the suggestions made by some support forum to reset tcp/ip stack. the command is netsh int ip reset. I got some kind of error message I think.
Will it help to do a tcp/ip stack reset? What's the proper way to do it?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well it has been reset before certainly when you reinstalled Vista still won't hurt to try again, go to start all programs accessories and right click on "command prompt" select run as administrator at the prompt type:-

netsh int ip reset press enter reboot to take effect

I suspect a router config problem or the router itself have you plugged the RJ45 cable into a different slot on the router or maybe borrow a friends router to see if it works, Hard to fix when you are not there sorry.


----------



## stevec2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am quite sure it is not configuration issue.
I tried a few more things including updating router firmware, trying a different router and holding PC in BIOS boot to checking physical link speed.
At this point, I am convinced it is hardware issue on the Rx link of the Ethernet controller. As to why it works with cable modem, maybe the modem's got a very strong transmitter. 
Anyways, enough time is spent on this. It is not longer fun to linger on this issue. Bought a new Ethernet adapter, Everything is fine now.
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## tandmwheeler (Dec 30, 2009)

I have virtually same problem with DIR-615 on Vista Home Premium, and it worked for a short time on XP laptop, then failed. DLink support told me I had to bridge my Motorola DSL modem!
What Ethernet adapter did you buy?


----------

